# AMULE è possibile far girare un demone senza usare x?

## idonda

non sono molto pratico della cosa comunque sarebbe possibile?

intendo compilare su gentoo il demone.

----------

## Dece

Non so come sia strutturato amule, ma non credo si possa fare... anche se devo ammettere che è un'idea che è venuta in mente anche a me  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sembra che la 2.0.1 abbia qualcosa del genere. cmq dai un occhiata al loro wiki. ti chiariranno un po' le idee

----------

## Cazzantonio

usa mldonkey

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si la 2.0.1 ha la flags amuled

----------

## RexRocker

eventualmente come suggerito gia usa mldonkey, io lo ho usato per un po' sia con l'interfaccia via Telnet che tramite quella web  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

oppure hydranode come suggerito da mrfree

----------

## Dece

 *Dece wrote:*   

> Non so come sia strutturato amule, ma non credo si possa fare... 

 

Quindi come al solito ci ho azzeccato!  :Very Happy:  stasera provo amuled + interfaccia web, sono curioso

Ciao

----------

## skakz

scaricati l'ebuild dell'ultima versione di amule da:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71108

e compilalo con le flag "amuled" per il demone e "remote" per il webserver

----------

## abaddon83

io non riesco... se emergo così:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # USE="amuled" emerge -pv amule
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

mi dice che amule vuole la flag wxgtk1

ma se metto quella flag mi carica l'impossibile...:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # USE="wxgtk1 amuled" emerge -pv amule
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

qualche idea?

----------

## narmo

Ci ho provato anche io.. per qualche assurda ragione portage fa un poco di casino con le dipendeze...

per non perdere troppo tempo ho optato per il download e l'installazione manuale di wxGTK e amule.... funziona tutto, demone e web server incluso

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova adare un occhio a questo magari trovi qualche spunto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=268758

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

nuova versione di amule nel portage

----------

## federico

 *Dece wrote:*   

>  *Dece wrote:*   Non so come sia strutturato amule, ma non credo si possa fare...  
> 
> Quindi come al solito ci ho azzeccato!  stasera provo amuled + interfaccia web, sono curioso
> 
> Ciao

 

Devo provarlo anche io, cosi' risolverei un cifro di problemi di routing e lowid nella lan..

----------

